# Show off your mature vivariums here!!!



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

While doing some research in preparation for my next project, I started looking for some vivs that were "mature" (by mature I mean 3+ years old without being broken down or changed dramatically), and I couldn't find any threads on the topic. Most of the older vivs I saw had been broken down or rearranged several times, which was a little disheartening. Ive seen some pdf exhibits at zoos that have been up and running for a long time, but some of them have definitely seen better days. Id love to see some of the mature vivs maintained by the members here along with any secrets of their success for keeping things balanced and healthy for so long!

Thanks guys, I think this will be encouraging to a lot of people who hope that by taking the time to do things right, they will be able to enjoy their pdf vivs for many years to come!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for starting this thread I'm very interested to see what kind of experience people are willing to share. Subscribed.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

These two are running about 3 years, a bit more maybe, without major changes, just a lot of trimming!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are amazing!


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good idea for a thread! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jebb (Dec 21, 2013)

Great thread, the second viv is busting out the top!


goku said:


> These two are running about 3 years, a bit more maybe, without major changes, just a lot of trimming!


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful! I'll have to go snap some pics of our frog room, several of those tanks are a couple years old now. Those would be mature vivs, right?  

-Jen


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm digging this thread!


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Not that great of a shot, but I was having trouble finding an angle. It's also horrible to meter because of all the contrast.

Anyway... Here is my orange bicolor tank that has been up for over a year and a half now. The tank is around 115 gallons I think. I need to trim it back every couple of weeks. Everything grows a lot faster in this tank than my others. 

I tried to wipe the condensation off, and they thought there was going to be food so they starting gathering. With the handful of juveniles that need to be pulled and separated there are a lot of mouths to feed..


----------



## Gradderz (Jun 22, 2014)

They look so much better overgrown than when just planted! Can't wait till mines been in a few years


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is my Isla Colon viv.

Been running for 2 1/2 years.










Arena Blanca viv about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Small pic but this was the juggernaut (260 gallon all glass) at 2 years of age. 









My 55 gallon was setup for over 5 years before I rescaped it.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

my Pumilio Solarte tank that ran for 2 years.

1. pic is what it looked like
2. pic during the renewal
2. pic is what it looks like now


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

would be curious to know the sizes of the tanks that are shown....and I believe that "Groundhog" did a similiar thread some time ago...


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow...there are some amazing builds here! This is one of mine.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

GBR said:


> Wow...there are some amazing builds here! This is one of mine.



Pics? Or are you just teasing us?


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these vivs! Its really encouraging to see that even after a few years have passed theyre still going strong.

As the systems age, do you guys find that you are having to augment how you care for them? Obviously trimming plants is a given, but what Im really interested in is identifying what sort of deficiencies or issues I can expect as the viv matures so that I can be prepared to supplement. Are you guys seeing that certain plants only last a set period of time before they need to be replaced? Have you noticed any negative effects from regular trimming over a long period of time? In addition to adding new leaf litter, do you fertilize? If using an "abg" type substrate, have you found that one or more components break down faster than others and need to be replaced or supplemented? I imagine that the micro fauna ebbs and flows with time as well, and probably needs to be regularly supplemented. Is there certain equipment like timers, or mist pumps, that seem to burn out in regular intervals (I understand this is probably not an issue in a 2-3 year old set up where quality equipment is being used, but Im sure a lot of you have used the same equipment for different applications over the years)? 

I came to this hobby with a background in reefs and planted aquaria and both of those systems develop unique needs at different points in their life cycles, and I assume the same is true of dart frog vivs or any closed mini-ecosystem. 

I appreciate all of the responses and positive feedback on the thread!!!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I find that timers are the thing that needs to be replaced the most. I've had mistking and others timers go out. Other then that it's just trimming plants. Though my oldest was 1.5 years so not the 2+


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to see more!!!!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is the first viv I built back in '09....I just tore it down this past week. It was a clay(kitty litter) background...Was a huge PITA to clean and empty.

It also had an abg style substrate....I no longer use ABG style substrate..


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

2.5 years, about six months since trimming. It needs it!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

L8apex said:


> 2.5 years, about six months since trimming. It needs it!



That's pretty sick looking!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, that is a lot of fern... I LIKE IT

John


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Ha, thanks. The lemon button and big fern grew rhizomes everywhere. They leave the tank through cracks even! I had a couple plants "relocate" as well. It was my first viv so I didn't know what everything wanted


----------

